# Stretching SD content while output set at 720p/1080i



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

I've done a few searches about this, but couldn't find anything directly related to my issue. My 942 is hooked up with component cables. I've noticed that when the 942's output is set to 720p or 1080i and I stretch an SD channel, the picture doesn't quite go all the way to the right on my Panasonic plasma. (Especially easy to see when watching hockey.) However, when I set the 942's output to 480p or 480i, it does fill the whole screen. Is this a known problem or is there just something funky with my setup?


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

not sure about the 942 but in the 811 you can adjust the screen in the HDTV Setup menu.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's probably because the stretch function is taking into account some overscan that your plasma screen doesn't have. I don't believe that there's much you can currently do about it, although picture position controls have been talked about "on the inside" that I've heard.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Component or hdmi? Ive never seen this with a panasonic plasma with component, what are you using?


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm using component outs on my Panasonic plasma, set to 1080i, and I don't have this problem. Did you configure the Dish to know it's a 16:9 rather than 4:3?

BTW, my Panny's manual stipulates that it prefers 1080i over 720p input, and my trials showed it's not just a subtle difference.


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

TechnoCat said:


> I'm using component outs on my Panasonic plasma, set to 1080i, and I don't have this problem. Did you configure the Dish to know it's a 16:9 rather than 4:3?


Yep, I've configured the 942 to let it know it's 16:9. I'll do some more playing to see if I can resolve the problem. I'll also experiment more with 1080i vs 720p. I guess I assumed the 720p was the better choice since it is closer to the Panasonic's native resolution.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

So are you using HDMI or DVI or component?


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

j5races said:


> So are you using HDMI or DVI or component?


Component, as mentioned earlier.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Thor263 said:


> Component, as mentioned earlier.


Exactly where?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry, says in your first post that your using component. Component should not have some of the picture missing like that. how much of the screen is unused? like 2 percent or 10 percent?? Is the missing part grey or black or what color? 


I have never seen a picture go away when switched to stretch. Is the picture complete when in normal mode on the sd channels?

Are you using auto or just or 4:3 mode on your plasma??


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah, component is kind of buried in the original post....

Anyway, the missing part is just about a centimeter wide on the right and it is black (too bad it's not grey). I notice it the most on the regional FSN and NHL Center Ice channels. When the 942's output is 720p or 1080i, I unfortunately cannot change the aspect on the plasma. The picture is complete on normal mode, black side bars (heh), grey side bars, or when I stretch on the 942 with the output set as 480p or 480i. When set to 480i/p, I can then also use the plasma's aspect functions too (zoom, just, 4:3, etc). OTA HD or Dish HD channels are just fine and completely fill the screen. Maybe Mark was right when he said that the stretch function may be taking some overscan into account.

Lately, I've started to use 480i when viewing SD content, but it's kind of pain to change it -- and it bugs my wife when I do it.  Too bad the 942 doesn't allow native resolution of channels like some cable boxes do -- which would be an easy fix for my problem (SD channels could just default to 480i/p). I do have a long component cable run (I think about 18') as the 942 is in another room (allows for easier cabling for TV2 output), but I don't think that would be the cause of it. (Someone can correct me on this point if I'm wrong...)


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I have never seen run of 20',30', 50' make anything weird like that show up. I guess the 942 is simply missing a little of the total picture when in HD mode. Too bad panasonic nor the 942 give us the ability to move the picture a little to fill your screen.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

j5races said:


> I have never seen run of 20',30', 50' make anything weird like that show up. I guess the 942 is simply missing a little of the total picture when in HD mode. Too bad panasonic nor the 942 give us the ability to move the picture a little to fill your screen.


I do not know this display, but every TV I do know allows the picture to be re-centered, moved and resized. Sometimes control is in the user menu, sometimes in the service menu.

My 942 output at 1080i needed to be shifted and shrunk vertically and horizontally through my Sony's service menu. The 942 seemed to overscan significantly.

There used to be a test pattern available on HDNet Tuesday mornings 7:30 or 8:00. Don't know if it still is. It clearly shows any problem with picture geometry.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

zephyr said:


> I do not know this display, but every TV I do know allows the picture to be re-centered, moved and resized. Sometimes control is in the user menu, sometimes in the service menu.


My comment isn't applicable to the original poster's plasma, but with many CRT based TVs, both direct view and projection, the picture controls are in the service menu for good reason. That reason being that the picture size and position controls interact with those for linearity, convergence and purity. My advice to anyone: if you make changes in the service menu, write down EVERYTHING you do, so you can undo it if you aren't happy.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Bichon said:


> My comment isn't applicable to the original poster's plasma, but with many CRT based TVs, both direct view and projection, the picture controls are in the service menu for good reason. That reason being that the picture size and position controls interact with those for linearity, convergence and color balance. My advice to anyone: if you make changes in the service menu, write down EVERYTHING you do, so you can undo it if you aren't happy.


ditto.


----------

